# Willow's first agility class!!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Took both dogs to a new summer agility course tonight. It was just an introduction to the trainers, other dogs and owners and the equipment at this stage.

Of course Willow is too young to do the jumping but they split the group up and my mum took Willow to the puppy group while I worked with Diesel.

Diesel took the jumps fine and we practised working with the dog on the left and right sides. He really wanted to do the dog walk but for tonught we just worked on getting them to touch the contact points. Diesel rufused to do the tunnel, going to have to work on that!

Willow did very well! She was the youngest in the class and got bored quickly but we were there for 2 hours so of course she was going to be a bit whiney. She went through the tunnel and sat on the contact point on the A-frame. They also did recall through the jumps but with the poles being on the ground.

It was great fun and we wil be going back next week!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention that there was 5 other goldens there and the dog that they used to show us how it is meant to be done was a lovely golden too!!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like so much fun! Great job Willow and Diesel!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOVE AGILITY!!! You will have a great time with both dogs. Don't worry about the tunnel, Diesel will get it. Most dogs turn into "tunnel suckers", it's just right now he is worried about not being able to see you while he is in there. They quickly get over that. 

That is awesome about Willow too. I am glad they wouldn't let you jump! Teddi started agility at 6 months. Her poles too were on the ground it was an intro class getting familiar with the different stuff. All the contacts were LOW LOW LOW so the pups could climb all over them. She loves the A frame and dog walk and didn't understand why she couldn't do them a full height :uhoh: We were able to take the second class which was a focus class then our trainer said NO MORE until she is at least a year. 

We had a "bump" in our road but she is now a year and a half we are re-taking the focus class and then hopefully moving on. 

Enjoy! We really love agility.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The tunnel is one of those things that once they get through it once or twice, they realize they love it! Sounds like everyone had a great time.... I love agility. Once they start to get the hang of it and you're running little courses, it gets even better!! Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I was quite sad because Diesel was the only dog who didn't do the tunnel but we have plenty of time to convince him that it isn't as scary as he thinks!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh that sounds like fun!! I want to try Harry with agility one day! Well done Diesel and Willow!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Diesel and Willow. Dont worry he will get the hang of it in no time. I bet Willow is going to be a star in her class.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Good job Lisa! Next time take a friend along, armed with a camera! )


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sound like great training, I always wished that we had a facility like that here for our dogs, but we haven't.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure sounds fun!! Glad you liked it....I see the 'agility bug' has bitten you too!


----------

